# Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?



## Main-Schleuse (10. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

wie sieht es bei Euch aus. |wavey: 
Haut ihr alles was ihr fangt kaputt oder gibt es auch welche die, aktiv
Catch & Release betreiben.
Ich denke unsere Dorschbeständen würde es bestimmt gut tun. 
Bei den Mefo's bin ich nicht so auf dem Stand denke aber das ein zurücksetzen auch nicht Schaden würde.
Klar das Hering und Hornhecht für C&R nicht geeignet sind ausser man hakt sie ohne anzufassen im Wasser ab.

Bin ja mal gespannt erwarte eigentlich das es an der Küste nicht viel C&R-Vertreter gibt. #c


----------



## Skorpion (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> erwarte eigentlich das es an der Küste nicht viel C&R-Vertreter gibt. #c



Also die gibt es#6 
Bei mir ist es vom Beissverhalten abhängig. Wenn ich den ganzen Tag nur 2 oder 3 Dorschis habe, dann kann auch schon mal ein 45-ger mitkommen. Läuft es aber besser werden nur die "guten" mitgenommen. Das gleiche gilt für mich vom Boot aus. 
Auch eine Mefo von 40+ wandert wieder ins Wasser. Ist halt immer von der Situation abhängig. Wenn ich  ein oder zwei schöne Fische gefangen habe, habe ich kein Problem damit auch mal was frei zu lassen. Und wenn eine  Meerforelle  angefärbt ist , dann kann sie noch so groß sein - schnell Foto zur Errinerung und ab in`s kühle Nass


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Martin... Ich würde ja gerne mal endlich mit Dir zusammen was freilassen #6!!!

Ansonsten verhält sich das auch so bei mir. Wenn es gut beißt, dann flutschen die Dorsche unter 50 cm immer wieder rein.... Kann ich mir auch nicht so erklären :q...... Bei den Mefos kann ich nicht viel zu sagen. Ich hatte bisher noch nicht so viele...... Aber ansonsten freu ich mich über jeden Fisch, der wieder schwimmen kann. Hechte werden bei mir auch wieder freigelassen. Es ist ein echt schöner Anblick wenn ne Hechtdame ü80 langsam wegschwimmt. Anders wird es auch nicht bei Zander oder Mefo sein. Aber leider hatte ich von beiden bislang nicht viele.......


----------



## Skorpion (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Martin... Ich würde ja gerne mal endlich mit Dir zusammen was freilassen #6!!!



Du meinst etwa so: :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Ja oder so ähnlich #6#6#6.....


----------



## sunny (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Wenn ein Fisch mein persönliches Mindestmaß erreicht hat, dann bekommt er auch den Knüppel aus'm Sack zu spüren. 

Da es aber bei den meisten Fischen höher als vorgeschrieben angesetzt ist, haben doch einige das Weite suchen dürfen .


----------



## Main-Schleuse (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@Sunny
Was macht man denn mit soviel Fisch?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das man so viel Fisch essen kann !?
Ich höre immer wieder von 20 und mehr Fische pro Tag, da drängt sich 
der Verdacht auf das Fisch verkauft wird oder sonst was.

Gut gut.....
aber ansonsten entspricht das der Vorstellung die ich von einem Dorschangler habe. Die wahrscheinlich wenigen Außnahmen davon ausgeklammert.
Spreche nicht davon keinen Fisch mitzunehmen aber ich spreche von übertreiben. Bei den eh sehr sehr angeschlagenen Beständen. 
:v


----------



## Rosi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Meine C u R Bereitschaft verändert sich mit dem Füllzustand der Kühltruhe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Abgesehen von Meerforelle , Flunder und Dorsch, muß ich auch nicht alle Heringe und Hornis mitnehmen. Die Kleinen fallen durch. Aalmuttern und Skorpione sowieso.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Ich hab immer nen Taschenrechner an Bord, erst wenn ich die Gewinnschwelle überschritten habe darf manchmal auch ein untermaßiger Wittling wieder schwimmen #6 

Ne im Ernst, 
ich halts wie Dennis:


> Wenn es gut beißt, dann flutschen die Dorsche unter 50 cm immer wieder rein


----------



## sunny (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@Main-Schleuse

Das :v hättest du dir sparen können. Nen Zeichen dafür, dass man mit dir über dieses Thema überhaupt nicht reden kann, weil deine Meinung sowieso schon steht.

Hast du schon mal geguckt wo ich herkomme? Hannover!!! Das liegt voll an der Küste, wie man unschwer in jedem Atlas nachlesen kann#d . 

Ich komme vielleicht 5-7 mal im Jahr dazu in der Ostsee zu fischen und 20 Fische an einem Tag ist für mich die absolute Seltenheit.

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich dadurch den Bestand schädige. Im übrigen muss sich wohl niemand verteidigen, der einen maßigen Fisch entnimmt. 

Releasen ist doch viel schlimmer. Warum soll ich denn nen Tier aus purem Vergnügen fangen? Nur um nen Foto zu machen. Nä, im Leben nicht .

In diesem Sinne


----------



## worker_one (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

|good:
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Jirko (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

...13 registrierte boardies & 3 besucher... at the moment. c&r ist nen heißes thema, egal aus welchem grund ein thread diesbezüglich hier im AB gesetzt wird (@main-schleuse: geht nicht an dich, sondern betrifft das thema c&r im allgemeinen!)...

...daher die bitte an euch alle, sachlich zu argumentieren und niemanden zu "verurteilen". im anonymen w w w entstehen unzählige irrtümer, die garkeine sind!... wir möchten vermeiden, dieses thema wieder schließen zu müssen - oki?

habt vielen dank für euer verständnis #6 #h


----------



## pechi24 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Und ich dachte immer, ich stehe an der Ostsee allein auf weiter Flur|supergri 

Meistens nehme ich 3-5 Portionsdorsche mit und der Rest wandert zurück. Die versorge ich auch gleich im Boot, denn es gibt nichts ekligeres als abends Dorsche auszunehmen, die den ganzen Tag in der Wanne lagen.

Ich finde, man muss unbedingt auch die Angeltechnik daran anpassen, denn wenn ich Dorschen mit den Pilkerdrillingen das Maul zerissen habe, brauche ich sie nicht mehr zurücksetzen.

Deshalb verwende ich in letzter Zeit Gummis mit Einzelhaken. In der Regel fängt man so gut, dass es auf die paar Fehlbisse nicht ankommt.

Ich kann auch nicht so ganz verstehen, wie man alle Dorsche eintüten kann. Wenn ich 6 oder 10 schöne Filets habe, dann reicht mir das völlig für ein paar Wochen. Schließlich ist die Truhe ja voller Zander 

Ne, ist natürlich Quatsch. 

Wenn sich alle Leute inkl. Fischer etwas maßvoller verhalten würden, dann bräuchte kein Mensch zum Dorsche angeln nach Norwegen fahren.

Grundsätzlich ist dieses Verhalten nach meinem Kenntnisstand aber eher selten. Viele Küstenangler nehmen fast alles mit was Maß hat. Wenn es nicht die Überfischung geben würde, wäre das wohl auch kein großes Problem für die Bestände, denn der Dorsch ist ja sehr produktiv.


----------



## Rosi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@ Main Schleuse

so viel Dorsch? Der wird getauscht oder verschenkt. Nach einer Weile wird das persönliche Mindestmaß hochgesetzt. Nach einer weiteren Weile steigt man auf Plattfisch um oder nimmt eine Fliegenrute.  

Diejenigen, die hier verbrannte Erde vor meiner Haustür hinterlassen haben, sitzen in einem Fischerboot, auf dem Wilhelmshaven steht. Ne Nummer ist auch drauf. |evil: :c


----------



## theactor (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Hi,



> dass man mit dir über dieses Thema überhaupt nicht reden kann, weil deine Meinung sowieso schon steht.


 
Den Eindruck hatte ich schon als ich die Art der Formulierung des ersten Posts gelesen habe - wie z.B. 





> Haut ihr alles was ihr fangt kaputt


.
Das ist kein Ansatz zum objektiven Diskutieren sondern schon in der Fragestellung ein "Angriff" gegen Entnehmer.
Schad drum...


----------



## noose (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@ Sunny

Deine Meinung ist auch meine!!!

Nur ich komme noch seltener an die Ostsee, und will  mich daher nicht rechtfertigen müssen wenn ich Dorsch zum Essen mitnehme.

Aber auch ich bin der meinung kleine Dorsche wieder rein. da gebe ich 
Main-Schleuse recht.

Leider hab ich aber am Freitag auf einem Kutter auch Babyschlachten erleben dürfen:v
Manche lernens nicht.

Und ich bin definitiv kein C&R ler sonder Kochtopangler.


----------



## Micky (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

*@ Sunny:* Kann ich nur zustimmen !!! 

*@ Main-Schleuse:* C&R für den der drauf steht... . Allein schon durch "Haut Ihr alles was ihr fangt kaputt" sorgst Du schon dafür das Du vorab verurteilst... LEIDER! Trägt sicher nicht unbedingt zu einer sachlichen Diskussion bei!

Ich denke jeder setzt irgendwie und irgendwann mal nen Fisch wieder zurück (oder zu zu kleinen flutschen aus der Hand), aber daraus ne "Religion" machen ?!?! #d Ich fange meine Fische nicht aus purer Freude am Drill, sondern weil ich gerne und VIEL Fisch esse.


----------



## pechi24 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Ich denke mal niemand hat etwas gegen die Entnahme von ein paar Dorschen zum Verzehr.

Wenn aber ganze Truhen oder riesige Kühlboxen gefüllt werden, dann finde ich das etwas überzogen. Am schlimmsten ist es, wenn aus Gier Fische nur noch in die Kiste wandern ohne vernünftig getötet zu werden. Sowas sollte bestraft werden.

Ansonsten hat Rosi Recht. Wenn ich meine Fische release und der große Schlepper kommt vorbei, ist mein Bemühen völlig für die Katz.

Trotzdem versuche ich maßvoll zu bleiben und einen minimalen Beitrag zu leisten. Mein Auto lasse ich ja auch nicht zum Spaß laufen nur weil die USA der größte Abgasproduzent sind.

Wer aber zum erstem Mal oder extrem selten an der Küste ist, wird da andere Ansichten haben. Andererseits bin ich im Jahr auch nur 5-10 mal auf dem Meer, weil der liebe Wind immer wieder eine Ausfahrt mit dem Kleinboot verhindert.


----------



## gofishing (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@Main-Schleuse 

Ich habe noch nie einen Fisch "kaputt gehauen".#c 
Egal an welchen Gewässer.|wavey: 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Kann nicht mit diskutieren, da ich noch nie einen Fisch "kaputt gehaut" habe #d


----------



## deger (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Ich gehe nur 3 mal pro Jahr auf die Ostsee, und: ich nehme mit, was maßig ist. Habe ich genug Fisch gefangen, höre ich auf, auch wenn es erst 11 Uhr vormittag ist. Ich fische eben wegen des Fleisches und nicht wegen des Drills.


----------



## Adrian* (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Dort sollte auf jeden fall released werden, da wir doch alles in unmengen geknüppelt....


----------



## deger (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Dort sollte auf jeden fall released werden, da wir doch alles in unmengen geknüppelt....


 
Bitte erläutern Sie |kopfkrat , wo ist dort? #c


----------



## ollidi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@sunny
Bingo. So sehe ich das auch. |good: 

Ansonsten habe ich auch noch nie einen Fisch "kaputtgehauen". Ich finde diese Aussage auch mehr als provokativ. Absicht??? |kopfkrat  Egal...
Es wurde zumindest mal wieder geschafft, eine heisse Diskussion in Gang zu bringen, die in keinem anderen C&R-Thread (und davon hatten wir wirklich schon genug) gütlich ausging. 

Meine Meinung:
Meine Familie und ich essen gerne Fisch!!!!!!!
Und ich gehe auch los, wenn ich mal wieder Fisch essen möchte. Nicht nur um Fotos zu machen.


----------



## Adrian* (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Überall...Nord und Ostsee, Norwegen...sieht man doch immer wieder.
Kuttertouren usw. die maßigen Dorche und so kommen alle mit...


----------



## deger (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Stimmt wahrscheinlich, man muss aber bedenken, dass die Leute uf Kuddern fast ausschließlich "Küstentouristen" sind, die vielleicht einmal pro Jahr an die Ostsee fahren. In sofern schon verständlich, solang die untermaßigen zurückwandern.


----------



## Main-Schleuse (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@Sunny
:v  ging nicht gegen dich sonder ich finde die Einstellung zum :v 
alles kaputt zu hauen was maßig ist.

@all
das war natürlich provokativ und auch so gewollt.
In Flausch gepackt diese Aussage hätte bei weitem nicht so eingeschlagen.

1. es geht nicht darum das überhaupt kein Fisch entnommen werden soll!
2. es geht darum die Fleischmacher mal etwas an den Pranger zu stellen.
die sollen sich ruhig mal rechtfertigen was ihnen das Recht gibt sich über alles hinwegzusetzen und mit Scheuklappen alles fast alles tot zu hauen was irgenwie im Wasser rumschwimmt.
Der maßvolle Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit.
Das Argument das der gerade zurückgesetzte Fisch um Netz der Beruffischer hängen bleiben kann zählt nicht! Bei uns in den Binnengewässern gibt es die gleiche Ausrede, bloß da werden die Russen als Schuldige genannt warum kein Fisch zurückgesetzt wird.

Der Dorschbestand ist extrem zurück gegangen laut Untersuchungen.
Es ist die Rede von 80%!!!
Für mich unverständlich wie es dann noch jedes Jahr im Frühjahr auf Dickdorschtour gehen kann. Um die Mamas tot zu schlagen und sich um jedes Gramm was er mehr wiegt zu freuen. 
Oder mit Kühlanhänger nach Norwegen zu fahren und dort sich aufführen wie 
das Fischsterben. 
Kühltruhen voll mit Fisch nach hause fahren und dann verkaufen.
Das sind Verhaltensweisen die sind mehr als verachtenswürdig.

Das soll nur ein Denkanstoss sein, niemand hat wirklich das Recht zu machen was er will. Wer sich welches Recht raus nimmt das sollte mal ganz empfindlich betrachtet werden.


----------



## Adrian* (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Aber guckt mal wieviel da jeden tag gefangen und mitgeholt wird.
Irgendwann beschweren sich dann wieder alle das nichts mehr gefangen wird...Das Meer hat auch nicht unendlich Fisch oder??


----------



## deger (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

dann provoziere ich auch mal:

man stelle sich einen Jäger vor, der Tierarzt ist. Er hat dieses Jahr schon genug Rehe gefangen, also schießt er den Rehen nur ins Bein und versorgt diese danach mit Verbandsmaterial etc. 
Da würde sich jeder aufregen, aber das ist "Catch & Release" für Jäger...

Kurzum: Ich bin der Meinnung, dass jeder nur soviel Fisch entnehmen sollte, wie er selbst bzw. seine Familie essen wird.


----------



## Adrian* (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



> Kurzum: Ich bin der Meinnung, dass jeder nur soviel Fisch entnehmen sollte, wie er selbst bzw. seine Familie essen wird.



So siehts aus!


----------



## Rosi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@ Main Schleuse

der Dorsch ist im Bestand nicht nur zurückgegangen weil er zu sehr befischt wird. Die Dorscheier benötigen salziges, sauerstoffreiches Wasser zur Entwicklung. Da aber seit 10 Jahren kein richtiger Wasseraustausch mit der Nordsee stattgefunden hat, ist die Ostsee in der Tiefe an vielen Stellen sauerstoffarm. Folglich können sich die Dorscheier nicht entwickeln, bzw nicht mehr so viele. 
Du mußt hier nichts in Watte packen, wir verstehen das schon. Du solltest aber auch nicht so pauschal übertreiben!


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				deger schrieb:
			
		

> man stelle sich einen Jäger vor, der Tierarzt ist. Er hat dieses Jahr schon genug Rehe gefangen, also schießt er den Rehen nur ins Bein und versorgt diese danach mit Verbandsmaterial etc.
> Da würde sich jeder aufregen, aber das ist "Catch & Release" für Jäger...


 
Du verwirrst mich;+ , du meinst doch im Ernst nicht, dass es wirklich Jäger geben könnte, die Rehe "kuputt hauen" oder Kaputt schießen#d


----------



## deger (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

das meine ich nicht Ernst |supergri , zum Glück gibt es sowas nicht. Aber so kann man C&R mal von einer anderen Seite betrachten. 
Für einen Außenstehenden gehen Angler angeln, um Fische zufangen und diese zu essen. Wenn diese dann hören, dass viele losgehen, um Fische zu drillen und diese dann zzrück zu setzen, dann liegt dieser Vergleich für solche nicht fern.


----------



## Maddin (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Den Eindruck hatte ich schon als ich die Art der Formulierung des ersten Posts gelesen habe - wie z.B. .
> Das ist kein Ansatz zum objektiven Diskutieren sondern schon in der Fragestellung ein "Angriff" gegen Entnehmer.
> Schad drum...


Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Schade, dass es hier jetzt auch so losgeht.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Ich kann sunny und deger nur zustimmen.
Ich glaube, dass es wohl nur ein kleiner Teil von Anglern ist, der alles 
mitnimmt, was er fängt. 
Ich gehe nicht nur gerne an die Küste um Fische zu fangen, sondern mit Gleichgesinnten Spaß zu haben. Sicherlich ist es schön, wenn man auch ein paar Fische fängt, doch das gehört ja auch zu unserem Hobby.


----------



## Hov-Micha (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Geht in den Hafen Fischkisten kucken!!!
C&R ist für mich ne ganz klare Sache, nur was sind die Fänge von den paar Anglern gegen die Masse der Berufsfischer ;+ 
Ein Beispiel:
Ich hatte letztes Jahr leider keine so gute Zeit im Frühjahr erwischt, wollte ja bißchen Ostseesilber fangen aber wenn man gebucht hat ... ich wohn ja nicht um die Ecke :c  naja, hatte also was Zeit und bin in den Hafen was kucken. Ein Fischer packte gerade 8 ( in Worten ACHT) Kisten Mefo´s aus! U.a.in Grössen wie ich sie noch niemals gesehen hab. Bin ja auch schon ein paar Jahre dabei aber ob ich soviele Mefo´s schon gefangen hab?? Und da waren 100% welche dabei die ich C&R hätte |krach: Beim Dorsch siehts mit Sicherheit nicht anders aus! Auf der anderen Seite was nützt es einen Fisch zu releasen, der mit einem Haken gepierct worden ist, womöglich blutet und dermaßen ausgepowert ist?

Also ich release weiter wenn ich der Meinung bin das es was bringt!!
Darf man eigentlich laut Fischereigesetz releasen oder heißt nicht uups der ist mir ausse Finger jeflutscht |supergri |supergri 

In diesem Sinne
TL Micha


----------



## Adrian* (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@deger 

Aber stell dir mal vor du erwischt en guten tag und fängst mal 15 oder 25 Dorsche...willst du dann en Monat oder so nicht mehr angeln gehn?


----------



## Trollvater (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Hallo Main-SchleuseMain!!:m  

"Das soll nur ein Denkanstoss sein, niemand hat wirklich das Recht zu machen was er will. Wer sich welches Recht raus nimmt das sollte mal ganz empfindlich betrachtet werden."|kopfkrat 

Genau das ist es!!
Du hast vollkommen Recht.
Wer sich durch Deinen Artikel negativ Angesprochen fühlt ,sollte seinen Umgang mit dem Fisch überdenken!! Du sprichst mir aus der Seele !

Gruß Trollvater|wavey:


----------



## Main-Schleuse (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Es heißt in unsersem Schwachsinnigen Fischereigesetz, das jeder maßige Fisch zu entnehmen ist.
Es heißt auch das das nur Fisch für den eigenen Bedarf entnommen werden darf, und das in Maßen.

Ferner bin ich der Meinung das jeder Fisch zählt, jeder Fisch hat bis zu 100 000 und Mehr Eier im Leib, wenn davon 5% durchkommen wären das doch immerhin 5000 Fische Nachwuchs.

Für alle Fischesser es gibt einfachere Wege zum Fisch als zu angeln, und wenn man die Ausrüstungspreise sieht bestimmt auch günstigere. 

Jeder der hier "sein" Fisch verteidigt, sollte mal darüber nachdenken wieviele denn wirklich in der Kiste landen und wie oft schon Fisch weggeworfen wurde weil er monatelang in der Kühltruhe lag und vergessen wurde.

@Deger
das Beispiel mit dem Bein abschießen ist wohl das härteste was ich bisher im Vergleich mit C&R gehört habe. Könnte von Peta sein.

Ein Beispiel was ehr angebracht wäre dieses:
Der Jäger geht mit Kamera aufs Gewehr montiert in den Wald und lößt die 
Kamera über den Trigger aus. Es knallt und Blizt, das Reh rennt mit einem Schrecken davon und der Jäger hat ein schönes Foto.
Dem Reh geht es gut und macht noch ganz viele Bambis 
Das ist C&R !

Fällt das Reh mit einem Herzinfarkt um wird es verwertet.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Nabend,

Fische fangen aus Spass an der Freude? Wegen dem geilen Drill und Fotos?? Schade dann verkommt das angeln zum Sport auf Kosten einer lebenden Kreatur.
Alles mitnehmen was Maß hat?Dann sind die Bestände früher oder später im Ar.sch.
Ja aber wie nun weiter?Ein gesundes Mittelmaß von beiden halte ich für die beste Lösung. Nur was gesund ist , da geht der Streit wieder los. Eine unendliche Geschichte , aus der keinen allgemeingültigen Ausgang gibt.


----------



## Meerforelle (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Also ich muss dazu auch noch mal was sagen!!!
Wenn ich angeln fahre dann tue ich das um Fische zu fangen!! 
Fische die maßig sind dürfen eigendlich nicht zurückgestzt werden dies hat auch einen Grund da nähmlich viele Fische an den Verletzungen der der Hacken sterben da lasse ich mir ihn doch lieber auf der Zunge zergehen!!!
Aber wenn man nun wirklich mal viele Fische fängt werden glaube ich die wenigsten die oft an der Küste sind alle Fische mitnehemen und wenn es Küstenfernefischer sind istt dies meiner Meinung auch in ordnung!!!
Und ich kann versichern die Angler haben den gerringsten Teil daran das der Dorsch Bestand zurückgeht!!!
Ein Beispiel vor Langeland haben die Fischer es sooooo übertrieben mit ihren Netzen die sie über den Boden gezogen haben das man im gegesatz vor ein paar Jahren sssseeeehhhr wenig Dorsche dort gefangen hat.
Das mit dem Dorschbestand ist hauptsachlich den Berufsfischen zuzuschreiben die selbst alle untermaßigen Dorsche mitnehemen und das tun sie alle!!!!!!!|gr: 
Für mich sind Angler die alle Fisch realisen keine Angler!!! 
Aber jeder sollte seine eigende Meinung dazu haben aber den Angelern die Schuld zuzuweisen ist FALSCH

In dem Sinne 
Gruß Jan


----------



## Gnilftz (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Schade, dass es hier jetzt auch so losgeht.



Dito!!!
Und ich dachte, dat Sommerloch wäre vorbei... |kopfkrat  

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Es heißt in unsersem Schwachsinnigen Fischereigesetz, das jeder maßige Fisch zu entnehmen ist..


 
Dort steht es nicht primär, sondern verweist auf das *Tierschutzgesetz.*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Es heißt auch das das nur Fisch für den eigenen Bedarf entnommen werden darf, und das in Maßen..


 
Wo steht das denn?|kopfkrat 



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Fischesser es gibt einfachere Wege zum Fisch als zu angeln, und wenn man die Ausrüstungspreise sieht bestimmt auch günstigere. .


 
richtig, die Fische wachsen in der Nordseehalle in den Verpackungen gleich tiefgekühlt#6 . Diese brauchen deswegen nicht mehr gefangen zu werden:m 
Angeln gehen wir nur noch zum Drillen und damit stressen, verletzen, quälen der Fische, die sich sonat langweilen würden .. wir haben ja einen höheren Auftrag ....



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder der hier "sein" Fisch verteidigt, sollte mal darüber nachdenken wieviele denn wirklich in der Kiste landen und wie oft schon Fisch weggeworfen wurde weil er monatelang in der Kühltruhe lag und vergessen wurde..


 
Dafür sollte jeder verantwortliche Angler nur fangen, was er auch wirklich "sinnvoll verwerten" kann und alles andere ist undiskutabel ...



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Beispiel was ehr angebracht wäre dieses:
> Der Jäger geht mit Kamera aufs Gewehr montiert in den Wald und lößt die
> Kamera über den Trigger aus. Es knallt und Blizt, das Reh rennt mit einem Schrecken davon und der Jäger hat ein schönes Foto.
> Dem Reh geht es gut und macht noch ganz viele Bambis
> Das ist C&R !.


 
Der Blitz hat keinen Haken, der die Tiere verletzt ...



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Fällt das Reh mit einem Herzinfarkt um wird es verwertet.


 
Es gibt Untersuchungen, die aufzeigen, dass Dorsche, die nach einem Drill zurückgesetzt werden, kaum Überlebensquancen haben ... diese aber werden nicht mehr verwertet, sondern treiben dann als Kollateralschaden einer (Drill-)Spaßgesellschaft im Meer ...


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



> Für mich sind Angler die *alle* Fisch realisen keine Angler!!!


Polemik? Das kann ich auch!
"_Für mich sind Angler die alle maßigen Fische mitnehmen Bestandsmörder!"_
Und nu? Hilft Das weiter?
Wo bleibt da die Sachlichkeit??


----------



## Main-Schleuse (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Gott sei dank bin ich hier nicht ganz alleine zwischen all den Metzgern 
...spaß bei Seite

Niemand hat es in userer Zeit mehr nötig, seinen Fisch selber zu fangen.
Vorallem die nicht die an der Küste wohnen. Einfach bei einfahrt der Berurfsfischer
im Hafen stehen und frischen lecker fisch abholen.

So, wer den Spaß am Angeln nicht mag bitte hier ist die Lösung.
Wer gerne in der Natur ist der soll in den Wald.
Wer gerne Spaß mit den Kollegen hat soll zum Kegeln gehen.

Ihr merkt das mit dem nur "Angeln ohne Spaß Argument" zieht nicht.
Jeder der Angelt hat Spaß daran, das ist auch gut so. Heilige gibt es dabei
nicht. Weder der C&R noch der Fleischmacher.

Das was ich anprangere ist, ich sag es noch mal, das generelle Entnehmen der Maßigen Fische.
Das muß nicht sein und ist oft übertrieben und in einigen Fällen (verkauf) untragbar für
die Sportfischerei.

@Toni
Ich glaube nur Untersuchungen die ich selbst gefälscht habe 
Was glaubst du wer solche Untersuchungen beauftragt?
Anglerfreunde???? Wach auf 

Fische verletzen sich weit mehr selbst im Maulbereich bei der Nahrungsaufnahme als beim Pieks durch einen Haken.
Karpfen die Dreikannmuschel abrgrasen, habe zum teil regelrecht zerschnittene Mäuler nur z.B


----------



## Adrian* (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Das wird wieder ne laaaaaaaaaaaaaaange diskusion...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Forderung an die Mod´s hier:

*Schließt das Ding hier aber schnell !!*


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Warum denn schließen? #c


----------



## Main-Schleuse (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@Toni
Da sind wir einer Meinung.
Nonsensdiskussionen gibt es genug, und solange keiner Ausfällig wird
lebt das Ding. 

@Mikefish
Wo ist denn dein Standpunkt?


----------



## Maddin (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte, dat Sommerloch wäre vorbei...


Stimmt! Wie siehts aus? Hast du mal wieder Lust auf Waabs? Da sind letztens wieder 5 Tonnen Rainies ausgebüxt....da könnten wir uns schön besacken


----------



## detlefb (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Forderung an die Mod´s hier:
> 
> *Schließt das Ding hier aber schnell !!*



Das ist auch mein Standpunkt!!

@ Maddin, 
das ist aber gemein , die Jungs gehen doch nicht so gerne auf Blech.|supergri


----------



## Gnilftz (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> .da könnten wir uns schön besacken



Wie immer, wenn wir in Waabs sind!!! #6 :q :q :q


----------



## theactor (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Hi,

die Krönung ist tatsächlich, Menschen anzuklagen, die Fische entnehmen mit der Aufforderung, zum Händler zu gehen wenn sie etwas essen möchten; und im gleichen Atemzug das sinnlose Stressen einer Kreatur (und _mindestens_ das ist es - wer das bestreitet hat keinen Funken Ahnung von Biologie) für Gut zu heissen.

Ich bin weit davon entfernt, alle Fische mitzunehmen, aber solche Aussagen sind die Spitze der "Religion" und entbehren in ihrer Weltfremdheit tatsächlich jeder Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## Maddin (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Kann man es nicht dabei belassen, dass jeder selber wissen muss was er tut? Bekehren in Sachen C&R hat noch nie was gebracht. Die Küstenangler die ich kenne, die handeln in einem vernünftigen Mittelmaß. Und das sind die meisten.

@Main-Schleuse
Mich würde nur interessieren, warum du jetzt ausgerechnet hier im Mefo&BB-Forum so einen Thread mit teilweisen provokanten Sätzen eröffnet hast. Hast du dir dadurch eine vernünftige und sachliche Diskussion erhofft?


----------



## Maddin (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> das ist aber gemein , die Jungs gehen doch nicht so gerne auf Blech.|supergri


Ein Paternoster mit 5 Haken bestückt mit Makrelenfilets hat schon immer Wunder bewirkt 

@Gnilftz
Dann lass mal schnell los, sonst ist alles weg!


----------



## siegerlaender (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

.... meine stellungnahme, bestimmt zum 10ten mal hier im board.

DER FISCH IST KEIN SPORTGERÄT!!!!

...welchen sinn kann es machen 20 dorsche zu fangen wenn ich nur 10 verwerten kann? meint ihr, dem fisch macht das spaß an deck eines kutters gezerrt zu werden, betascht und anschließend wieder freigelassen zu werden.

untermaßige fische sollten selbstverständlich wieder schonend ihrem element übergeben werden, versteht sich von selbst.

sollte euer bedarf an fisch gedeckt sein, dann setzt euch doch einfach hin, genießt den schönen tag und lasst euch ein bierchen schmecken. die dorsche, die dann nicht releast wurden werden sich freuen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Hi theactor|wavey: ,

ist doch wiederholt interessant und eigentlich amüsant zu lesen, in welcher Sprache Angler, die das Tierschutzgesetz ernst nehmen, diffamiert werden.
In der Sache aber, mit welcher Begründung (und darin enthaltenen Dummheit) hier das Tierschutzgesetz übergangen wird, ist tatsächlich bedenklich.


PS: War heute bei zwei Leitner-Dealern, aber die hatten nur die Huchenruten und die Spinruten, nicht die Mesh und UL ... werde wohl noch weitersuchen müssen .... die Aspire, die du hast, gefällt mir sehr gut (aber sind 10 Ringe nicht fast zuviel?), nur der Preis ....


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Hallo,

ich habe aufgrund geografischer Verhältnisse noch nie einen der hier erwähnten Fische gefangen, aber mal was zur Diskussion grundsätzlich -

Ich kenne Leute, die betreiben striktes C&R - aus meiner Sicht falsch, aber wir können drüber reden. Ich kenne auch solche, die nehmen alles was maßig ist mit - auch nicht richtig, aus meiner sicht wohlgemerkt. Wobei der Releaser vielleicht auch mal einen "Küchenzander" mitnimmt und der "Kochtoppangler" einen solchen vielleicht auch mal releast, schwarz&weiss ist wohl sehr selten.
Aber ich kann halt mit beiden angeln gehen, es sind Angler! Wir wundern uns immer, warum wir keine Lobby haben, könnte es vielleicht daran liegen, dass es vielen am "wir,die Angler" Gefühl fehlt? Der "Raubfischabschlepper" gegen den "Boiliebomber", der "Feierabendstipper" gegen die "Nachteulen" usw usw. - warum? #c #q 
Ich denke wenn sich alle hier kennen würden, fielen die Diskussionen sachlicher aus - und ein bißchen mehr Respekt gegenüber der Meinung und dem Verhalten anderer wäre auch angebracht, gerade auch schon im Eröffnungspost.

Ich persönlich halte es nun wie die Holländer (da haben die orangen es doch tatsächlich fertig gebracht, uns in einem Punkt voraus zu sein!|uhoh: |wavey: ) :
Ich esse Fisch, aber in der Hauptsache release ich - allerdings nichts was das Maul mit evtl. 2 Drillingen vernagelt hat, ein Tier sollte auch nicht sinnlos sterben!

Gruß by Andy


----------



## pechi24 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Dort steht es nicht primär, sondern verweist auf das *Tierschutzgesetz.*
> 
> Es gibt Untersuchungen, die aufzeigen, dass Dorsche, die nach einem Drill zurückgesetzt werden, kaum Überlebensquancen haben ... diese aber werden nicht mehr verwertet, sondern treiben dann als Kollateralschaden einer (Drill-)Spaßgesellschaft im Meer ...



Gib bitte mal die Quelle an!!!

Nicht weil ich dir nicht glaube, sondern weil mich das Thema näher interessiert.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



> *Schließt das Ding hier aber schnell !!*


Jo genau!! Totschweigen hat schon immer geholfen.!!

Eine Bitte an alle Threadabwürger: Es ist doch ganz einfach: Wem es das Thema nicht gefällt , einfach nicht lesen!


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@ Andy,

|good: |good:


----------



## noose (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Beispiel was ehr angebracht wäre dieses:
> Der Jäger geht mit Kamera aufs Gewehr montiert in den Wald und lößt die
> Kamera über den Trigger aus. Es knallt und Blizt, das Reh rennt mit einem Schrecken davon und der Jäger hat ein schönes Foto.
> Dem Reh geht es gut und macht noch ganz viele Bambis
> ...



Das Problem ist nur das der Fisch bevor das "schöne Foto" gemacht werden kann mit einem Haken durchbohrt werden muss#q
Wobei der eine oder andere Fisch zugrunde gehen wird auch nach dem er Released wurde!!!


Siehe zu tief schlucken blutung etc...
Von daher hinkt Dein Vergleich gewaltig.

Gruss|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Von wegen kein Interesse:
Dieses Thema betrachten zurzeit 19 Personen. (14 registrierte Benutzer und 5 Gäste) Gunnar N., Angelmann, de Mischi, Gnilftz, goeddoek, Maddin, MikeFish, noose, Norbi, pechi24, siegerlaender, Skorpion, Toddi, Toni_1962


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=22783&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=25186&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=20849&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=30849&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36586&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36586&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=38896&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=40903&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=41886&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=33316&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=46303&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=46306&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=47547&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=47767&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=47551&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=31879&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=24227&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=56645&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=2328&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=60224&highlight=c&r

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=1165284&pp=25&page=12

und

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57347&highlight=catch+release



Die anderen 600 C&R Themen lass ich mal nebenbei.
Eine provokante Fragestellung oder Feststellung kann nicht die Basis für eine sachliche Diskusson werden.

So eine Threaderöffnung nenn ich mal plump "Forenflaming".

Alle die sich mit dem Thema in irgendeiner Art und Weise angesprochen fühlen möchte ich dringlichst bitten sachlich in der Hose zu bleiben.

Das Thema an sich ist wirklich sehr sinnvoll und in viele Richtungen überdenkenswert. Aber doch bitte mit der Art und Weise die wie hier Küstenjungs im Mefo-Forum gewohnt sind.







Gruß
Tim
Mod


----------



## goeddoek (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Jepp - und goeddoek sucht sich jetzt ein anderes Thema, weil es hier wieder eine endlose Diskussion wird, bei der keiner auch nur einen Millimeter von seiner Meinung abweichen will.
Schade eigentlich.

Ach so - ich halte es bei dem Thema so, dass ich versuche ein "gesundes Mittelmaß" zu halten. Nicht alles mitnehmen, aber auch nicht Fisch um Fisch des Spaßes wegen zu drillen.


----------



## Toddi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Aaaaalso,

wenn ich jetzt schon als Betrachter genannt werde, dann geb´ich auch mal meinen - ganz persönlichen - Senf dazu.

An der Ostsee halte ich persönlich es wie folgt: Bin ich mit der Spinne und Wathose unterwegs, dann flutscht mir alles unter 50 Zentimeter an Dorsch aus den feuchten Händen. Deshalb bin ich übrigens auch vom Brandungsangeln ab. Ich finde es einfach jammerschade, wenn die lütten Nemos den Watti bis zum A.... schlucken und dann bei unter Maß hinüber sind. Das ist wohlgemerkt keine Kritik am Brandungsangeln, sondern eine ganz persönliche Entscheidung meinerseits, die bei vermehrtem Platti-Aufkommen auch ab und an ins Wanken gerät.#c 

Mefos unter 45 nehm ich auch nicht mit. Weiss auch nicht genau, warum die bei mir 5 Zentimeter kürzer als Nemos sein dürfen. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich hier noch eine sehr übersichtliche Fangstatistik vorzuweisen habe! 

Auf Kutter geh´ich nicht mehr! Die Berufung auf die gesetzlichen Mindestmaße finde ich zum :v , ist aber ja legitim, deshalb mach´ich da einfach nicht mit.

Gesunder Menschenverstand |kopfkrat führt hier doch meistens zu ´ner akzeptablen Lösung für jeden einzelnen. Wenn ich Anfang Oktober meinen ersten Hecht des Jahres am Haken habe, vorher x mal erfolglos unterwegs war, dann geht der auch bei schlappen 60 Zentimetern mit. Und wenn ich gerade mit dem Fischen angefangen hätte, dann hätte ich damals auch ´nen 50er eingesteckt.

Die Tommies und unsere holländischen Nachbarn praktizieren doch überwiegend C&R. Ist wohl auch eine Sache der anglerischen Sozialisierung!

Ich wundere mich übrigens öfters, wieso sich so viele Angelkollegen so schnell auf den Schlipps getreten fühlen!#d #d #d WIR sollten doch eigentlich die Ruhe weg haben und solche Themen sachlich beschnacken können ...

Gruß, Toddi:g :g :g


----------



## Maddin (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen kein Interesse:
> Dieses Thema betrachten zurzeit 19 Personen. (14 registrierte Benutzer und 5 Gäste) Gunnar N., Angelmann, de Mischi, Gnilftz, goeddoek, Maddin, MikeFish, noose, Norbi, pechi24, siegerlaender, Skorpion, Toddi, Toni_1962



Die sind bei dem Thema alle eingeschlafen und haben vergessen sich auszuloggen 

Ok, ich halt jetzt meinen Rand


----------



## Gnilftz (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind bei dem Thema alle eingeschlafen und haben vergessen sich auszuloggen



Oder waren beim Griechen... und haben vergessen sich auszulocken. 
Für was man sich hier alles rechtfertigen muss ist schon genial! |supergri 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Angelmann (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind bei dem Thema alle eingeschlafen und haben vergessen sich auszuloggen



...und ich hab mich gleich auf den Weg nach Waabs gemacht....:q :q


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Angelmann schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich hab mich gleich auf den Weg nach Waabs gemacht....:q :q







Ich brech zusammen


----------



## Maddin (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brech zusammen


Wieso? Hättest du ihn dort fast getroffen?:m


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Hättest du ihn dort fast getroffen?:m


Woher weisst Du das :q ? Wat mokt Wandsbek 
Achso Mainschleuse,C&R für Seegras :m


----------



## Angelmann (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Achso Mainschleuse,C&R für Seegras :m



:q :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> C&R für Seegras



don't release Gras, smoke it...##


----------



## Maddin (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wat mokt Wandsbek


Weiß ich nicht, ich hab euch ja die ganze Zeit in Waabs beobachtet|supergri


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Wat, wie jetzt #c schon Schluß|kopfkrat 
Darf ich noch mitknüppeln, oooch bitte...#t 

Es ist doch niemals zu spät, oder #t 


Gernot:m


----------



## Fotomanni (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Entschuldigt wenn ich die Diskussion hier mal für eine dumme Frage unterbreche, ich wohne über 500km vom Meer weg und war noch nie auf einem Kutter angeln. Deshalb weiß ich es wirklich nicht.

Wie kommt der Fisch an Board des Kutters? Wenn ich so die Bilder sehe sind die Boardwände doch ziemlich hoch. Und ich habe noch nie ein Foto von Anglern mit Kescher gesehen?

Und wie geht das Releasen dann eigentlich, wirft man den Fisch über Board ins Wasser?

Am Fluß oder See kann ich mich bücken (soweit ich das halt noch kann) und den Fisch vorsichtig zurücksetzen. Oder falls möglich gleich im Wasser abhaken. Aber wie geht das auf einem Kutter?


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Doch Manni ehrlich,
das geht ohne Probleme.
Man lässt dern Fisch einfach über Bord fallen, wenn er etwas größer ist beugt man sich über die Reling. Das geht ohne Probleme für den Fisch.
Aber wenn der Fisch 1-2 Stunden in die Maschen eines Schleppnetz gedrückt war, hmm, sieht das anders aus. Anderes Thema.

Man kann aber Fisch auch essen, der ist sehr gut fürs Hirn, sagt meine Oma.
Und die kennt sich aus.

R.R.#h


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Manni63 schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigt wenn ich die Diskussion hier mal für eine dumme Frage unterbreche, ich wohne über 500km vom Meer weg und war noch nie auf einem Kutter angeln. Deshalb weiß ich es wirklich nicht.
> 
> Wie kommt der Fisch an Board des Kutters? Wenn ich so die Bilder sehe sind die Boardwände doch ziemlich hoch. Und ich habe noch nie ein Foto von Anglern mit Kescher gesehen?
> 
> ...



ohne Wertung:
... Fisch hochkurbeln, Drilling rausmachen, Fisch wieder reinfallen lassen... 
so schauts in vielen Fällen aus.

Es gibt natürlich auch Kutter die Kescher an Bord haben und nen flinken Kapitän oder Helfer, da werden kleinere Fische dann möglicherweise gekeschert....  und dann wieder reingeworfen


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@ Gernot
geschleppt wird mit dem kutter länger, die hols sind immer zwischen 4 und 6std.
als wir vor bornholm gebombert (zwei kutter ziehen ein netz) haben wurde bis zu 14std geschleppt...nur mal so am rande.


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gernot
> geschleppt wird mit dem kutter länger, die hols sind immer zwischen 4 und 6std.
> als wir vor bornholm gebombert (zwei kutter ziehen ein netz) haben wurde bis zu 14std geschleppt...nur mal so am rande.



Nordlicht, wo Du recht hast Du recht. :m 

Also, von Hamburg von mir einen netten Gruß auf die Insel.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja zum TDM mal wieder. Würde mich freuen wirklich freuen.:m ,
Dat Ding mit Dir und Medo vor Staberhuk war doch wirklich nett 


Gernot:m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Na endlich wird hier wieder richtig diskutiert ! :m 
Und nicht das "einer"  die Angler als "Fleischmacher" verurteilt die Fische zum essen mit nehmen !!
Wie kann man solche Leute nur frei in einem Forum schreibseln lassen??
neij neij ... watt datt allet jibt? :v 

Was anderes: Wann wird mal wieder geangelt, gegrillt und ne Menge Spass haben am Strand ????


----------



## Laggo (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



> von MikeFish
> Was anderes: Wann wird mal wieder geangelt, gegrillt und ne Menge Spass haben am Strand ????



Eigentlich warten wir alle nur darauf das Du dafür einen Thread eröffnest


----------



## MichaelB (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Moin,

ich gehöre auch nicht zu denen, die andere zu gesetzwidrigem Handeln bekehren wollen |uhoh: 

Von daher: wann ist das nächste BB-Treffen mit gegrilltem (frischen Dorsch  ) ? #h 
Hatte Fischbox nicht was von wegen zwischen X-Mas und Sylvester gemurmelt...? :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## T4_Christian (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte Fischbox nicht was von wegen zwischen X-Mas und Sylvester gemurmelt...? :m


 
Hoffe das ich bis dahin mein BB habe, wenn ich bedenke wie lange es bei dir gedauert hat 
Wird ja dann eigentlich mal Zeit das ein Thread eröffnet wird#x


----------



## kiepenangler (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@ main-schleuse#y 

ich haue alles kaputt was flossen hat|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Main-Schleuse (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@all

Ich habe gehört was ich hören wollte bzw. konnte mir eine Meinung bilden.
Für mich war und ist das ganze Thread sehr wertvoll. 

Klar das es ein paar gibt die sich und ihr handeln gar nicht hinterfragen und es einfach machen wie die Neandertaler. Fleisch machen um jeden Preis. #q 

Sehr gut fand ich das trotz der Übermacht ein paar Bordies sich geoutet haben das Sie Hirn haben um komplexe Zusammenhänge zu erfassen und noch viel wichter, zu verarbeiten. Weiter so :m .

Schön waren auch die Ingoranten die dann meinten mit Sarkasmus das ganzen Thema in Lächerliche zu ziehen. Nicht schlimm den Mitschwimmer
braucht man in jeder Lebenlage egal ob Politik oder Vereinswesen. |bla: 

Ich schließe für mich das Thema und wiederhole noch mal das es nicht darum ging keinen Fisch zu entnehmen.


Würde gerne mal wissen was die Fleischmacher tun wenn nicht mehr zu fangen ist (hoffe nicht das es soweit kommt). Ich vermute es werden diejenigen sein die den Finger am weitesten ausstrecken und auf andere deuten.


----------



## detlefb (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte Fischbox nicht was von wegen zwischen X-Mas und Sylvester gemurmelt...? :m



Warest du nicht der Murmeler? http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=858597&postcount=409:m 

Bring das mal in Gang, ich habe den Urlaub schon mal eingetragen|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Moin,

@Detlef: ich habe schon das A*B*B*A in Gang gebracht... |bla:  aber schau mer mal, wenn Fischbox partout nicht will, oder es auch noch zu früh findet  

@Mainschleuse: zum Glück glaubt ja niemand wirklich, daß es sich auf den Fischbestand auswirkt, wenn ein paar religiöse Fanatiker zur Tierquälerei aufrufen? #c  |kopfkrat  
Oder daß es dem Individuum hilft, wenn jemand seine Lust an ihrem Leid befriedigt und sich dann bei solch unmoralischem Treiben auch noch ablichten lässt?
Oder daß es der Kreatur gefällt, ihrem Lebensraum entrissen zu werden, Schmerz erdulden zu müssen, um danach gestresst wieder atmen zu dürfen?

Wie gut, daß 





> Bordies sich geoutet haben das Sie Hirn haben um komplexe Zusammenhänge zu erfassen und noch viel wichter, zu verarbeiten. Weiter so


 :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@Main-Schleuse ,

Deine Meinung und Auffassung in allen Ehren.Aber den Großteil der hier schreibenen User als hirnampotierte Daumenschlutscher darzustellen halt ich für bedenklich.(um nicht zu sagen unhöflich u. arrogant)


----------



## Ace (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@Main-Schleuse

Den ersten unsachlichen Text hast du geschrieben indem du Sunny nach einem sehr sachlichen und ehrlichen Posting seinerseits als "Fischverkäufer" hingestellt hast. 
Dir sollte eigentlich klar sein das du auf dieser Basis keine vernünftige Disskusion aufbauen kannst. Von Behauptungen wie "kaputthauen" etc.ganz zu schweigen. 
Darauf folgen Trotzreaktionen wie du unschwer erkennen konntest.
Wie ich aus diesem Thread herauslesen kann haben die meissten eine sehr vernünftige Einstellung und urteilen mit gesundem Menschenverstand. Das kann ich daher so gut beurteeilen weil ich mit vielen von den Postern hier schon zusammen gefischt habe.

Komme mal an die Küste und überzeuge dich...dann wirst du sehen das wir nicht alles "Fleischmacher" sind.

Respektvoller Umgang miteinander hat noch nie geschadet...Vorurteile dagegen haben schon Kriege entstehen lassen.

Fischigen Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Ich war jetzt 3 Tage auf Langeland.

Ich habe eine 53er Meerforelle gefangen (toller Drill/toller Fisch) und einen wirklich guten Dorsch. Nebenbei sind mir noch einige kleinere Dorsche an den Haken gegangen, die jetzt darauf warten, dass ich wieder komme.

Die Meerforelle und der Dorsch haben suuuuuuuuuper geschmeckt.

So siehts aus und nicht anders.

Basta

Wer so viele Forellen fängt das er sie laufend releasen muss der soll das tun. Aber wer tut das schon.

Für mich als Strandangler mit Fliegen- und Spinnrute ist das hier eher eine theoretische Diskussion.

Wer konsequent Catch&Release betreibt macht sich des Straftatbestandes der Tierquälerei schuldig. 
Oder welchen vernünftigen Grund gibt es noch einem Tier zu zu muten sich einen 4er Drilling rein zu ziehen.
Nur so zum Spaß??? Und vor allem damit ich Spaß habe???

Das ist wirklich verlogener Quatsch oder einfach nicht zu Ende gedacht, weil C&R ja auch irgendwie chic ist.

Puuh ich könnte...

Naja egal, wie gesagt Theorie.

Uli

P.S. und falls sich jetzt jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, dann kann ich nur sagen es tut mir echt nicht leid.


----------



## Fischbox (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte Fischbox nicht was von wegen zwischen X-Mas und Sylvester gemurmelt...? :m



Das hatte der Boxfisch in der Tat. Anfang November werden wir(wir= ich + die anderen die dabei sein wollen) uns mal an die Planung machen. Ich kleb dann mal  'ne Terminumfrage auf den Bildschirm.


----------



## Micky (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



> Sehr gut fand ich das trotz der Übermacht ein paar Bordies sich geoutet haben das Sie Hirn haben um komplexe Zusammenhänge zu erfassen und noch viel wichter, zu verarbeiten. Weiter so :m


 Mit solchen Äußerungen bewegst Du Dich auf sehr dünnen Eis... 

Ich empfehle Dir diesen LINK oder diesen LINK, damit kannst Du glücklich werden, denn hier werden keine echten Fische "kaputtgehauen"...


----------



## noose (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

|kopfkrat

@ Sundvogel

|good:


Es hieß hier in dem Thread von jemanden das man maßige Dorsche auf Kuttern zurücksetzen solle.

Jo besonders eben die grossen die zuvor schön in die Seite gegafft wurden,das finden die sicher toll.#d#d#d

Oder die z.B. in Norwegen die vorher schön aus 80 m tiefe hochgepumt wurden... die zeigen einem einen immer so ein schönes *dickes* lächeln
aus dem Maul.

Ja dafür lassen wir sie wieder schwimmen.

Oder die 2 aus den Profiblinker Videos...wie sie am Kaspischen Meer *umzingelt *von Riesenstören einen nach dem anderen ins Boot zerren und sie dann wieder wie "Vieh" reinschmeißen.

Und den "Superfangerfolg" auf ihre Mega Attractoren zurückführen. Da hätte man auch mit Gummibärchen gefangen bei der Stördichte.

( so am Rande)

Ja das nenn ich wahre Naturverbundenheit und schönes Hobby Angeln.:v


|peinlich


Das Schimpfwort hab ich editiert. Persönliche Beleidungen gehn hier gar nicht. Tim Mod


----------



## abuhamster (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Hallo,
ich bin der Meinung, durch C&R wird der Fisch zum Sportgerät.


----------



## oh-nemo (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Es gibt halt Leute die sich durch Ihre Beiträge selbst "disqualifizieren".
@Main-Schleuse,viel Spass hier weiterhin im Board.

"Fleischmacher":
Ich zähl die vielen Leute der "Boardgemeide" die ich schon persönlich kennenlernen durfte,sowie mich nicht dazu.
Die meisten von uns haben sich von "Haus aus" höhere Mindestmaße auferlegt.
Nur mal dazu.
Und.....wir dürfen(und machen es ja auch nicht  ) Fische die ein Mindestmaß haben nicht zurücksetzen.
Aber Du hast Dir ja ein "Bild" von uns Mitläufern,Wortführern und Fleischmachern gemacht.
Auch Deine Wortwahl


			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> :
> Haut ihr alles was ihr fangt kaputt


stört ein wenig das harmonische miteinander hier an der Küste.
Du kennst uns halt doch nicht.


----------



## Angelmann (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@ Jörg: Danke für das Posting#6  Ist *Alles* drin#6


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

@ Jörg

Jau, "der" kennt uns doch noch garnicht .... aber lass mal, "den" will ich auch garnicht mehr kennenlernen.


----------



## Dipsdive (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Klar das es ein paar gibt die sich und ihr handeln gar nicht hinterfragen und es einfach machen wie die Neandertaler. Fleisch machen um jeden Preis. #q
> Sehr gut fand ich das trotz der Übermacht ein paar Bordies sich geoutet haben das Sie Hirn haben um komplexe Zusammenhänge zu erfassen und noch viel wichter, zu verarbeiten. Weiter so :m .


......deine Postings sind wirklich hart an der Grenze zur Beleidigung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ganz egal wie man zu C&R grundsätzlich steht. Dein Umgangston passt besser ins Blinkerforum....an der Küste kommen solche Parolen nicht sonderlich gut #d . 

Hast natürlich auch einn paar sinnvolle Dinge zum Thema geschrieben, aber deine unbegründeten Anschuldigungen bzw. Beleidigungen machen halt alles wieder kaputt und unterbinden sachliche Diskussionen auf gleicher Augenhöhe. 
Solltest mal in einer ruhigen Minute in dich kehren und dir deine Texte nochmal vor Augen führen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.........wahrscheinlich erschreckst du dich dann selbst


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Catch & Release für Dorsch, Meerforelle und Co.?*

Mittlerweile sind wir völlig offtopic. War aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten.


Mehr Beleidigungen braucht keine Seite...dicht#d 



Gute Nacht
Tim


----------

